# NAIA issues reminder on travel protocols during COVID-19



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Published June 20, 2020, 11:51 AM
https://news.mb.com.ph/2020/06/20/naia-issues-reminder-on-travel-protocols-during-covid-19/

Arrival/Departure Flights can be seen here https://www.miaa.gov.ph/miaa/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Flight Contact Information Miscellaneous*

I can't get to my computer in time to post updates on flights and the State Department puts them out at all times of the day for the Philippines so if this is important to you, get yourself enrolled here, also you'll get notification of when US Citizen Services set up remote visits to other areas. https://step.state.gov/step/

Note: I wouldn't try to regulating the emailing's just get them all... I did this once and it blocked these important messages, I've heard others also mention this.

For Domestic Flights I'll post when available updates come up on the GMA News and here's that link https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/

*UK Citizen flight updates* https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/philippines/return-to-the-uk As well as the paragraph dealing with "cannot afford the travel costs "
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...ign=govuk-notifications&utm_content=immediate


*Misc Important Information from other US State Department Messages: * 

- The U.S. Embassy can provide travel letters to U.S. citizens planning to travel to an airport, which can be presented at checkpoints. To request a travel letter, U.S. citizens should contact the U.S. Embassy by email [email protected] or telephone: +(63)(2) 5301-2000.

- Passage to the airport

The DOT may assist foreign nationals finding difficulty in transportation arrangements going to the airport due to the community quarantine restrictions.

Below are some DOT Regional Offices with available public numbers for travelers needing assistance with transportation to airports:



1. DOT Region 8 (Leyte) – 0927 6354728; 0917 7030550

2. DOT Region 10 (Cagayan de Oro) – 0917 8729725; 088 8800172; 088-8564048

3. DOT Region 11 (Davao) – 0927 9935965

4. DOT Region 7 (Cebu & Bohol) provided the following list of accredited land transport providers during COVID-19 quarantine restrictions:

· Operator: Divaishnavi Intl. Inc.

· Contact Person: Stephanie Villahermosa
Mobile #: 09778241287 | 091732944571

· Operator: Planet J Rent A Car

· Contact Person: Jupiter Ofqueria

· Mobile #: 09063083336 | 091758741451

· Operator: Orient Sun Transport Corp

· Contact Person: Alma Sanchez

· Mobile #: 091732843711

· Operator: Catalina Car Rentals

· Contact Person: Ms. ChingbiCuizon

· Mobile #: 0917-628-77771

· Operator: Sanfort Safety Tours Rent A Car

· Contact Person: Edith Sanchez

· Mobile #: 91732516451

· Operator: Crius Tourist Transport

· Contact Person: Mr. William Oljol

· Mobile #: 0917-625-37861

· Operator: CLB Tours and Transport Services

· Contact Person: Mr. Charllie Baltazar

· Mobile #: 0917-847-9620 | 0922-881-51831

- PAL advised that to receive a boarding pass, travelers will need to be able to demonstrate they meet at least one of the criteria below, which is set by the Philippine Inter-Agency Task Force (IATF):
A health/quarantine certificate (see below).
An onward international airline ticket within 24-hours of the sweeper flight.
Confirmed hotel accommodation until travel and a confirmed international flight if longer than 24-hours.
Travelers may also need to register with the Department of Tourism if they have not already done so. The DOT Directory of Regional Offices can be found at: Department of Tourism-Philippines. More DOT information is located at: https://philippines.travel/safeph.
Contact the U.S. Embassy by email [email protected] or telephone: +(63)(2) 5301-2000 to request a travel letter for passage to the airport and let us know that you have been confirmed on the flight.
Quarantine Certificates:

- When purchasing airline tickets, airlines may ask travelers to provide a Quarantine Certificate. The Bureau of Quarantine issues this certificate in larger cities, e.g. Cebu and Davao. For other areas, travelers should inquire with the Provincial, City, or Municipal Health Office. The Health Office may require a certification letter from the barangay stating the individual has stayed in their locality for at least 14 days. In some cases, individuals may be asked to submit additional medical documentation, such as a chest X-ray.

- International commercial flight options currently exist in the Philippines. U.S. citizens who wish to return to the United States should make commercial arrangements as soon as possible unless they are prepared to remain abroad for an indefinite period. The U.S. government does not currently anticipate arranging repatriation flights in the Philippines at this time.


- The Manila International Airport Authority (MIAA) updates their Facebook page with scheduled international flights. Visit the MIAA Facebook and Twitter pages for an updated schedule of international flights.

https://www.facebook.com/MIAAGovPh/

https://twitter.com/MIAAGovPH

- Department of Health (DOH) City or Municipal Health Office Certificates:

Travelers may need additional requirements, such as a Medical/Health Certificate on quarantine status or fitness to travel.

The DOH Bureau of Quarantine issues this certificate in larger cities, e.g. Cebu and Davao. For other areas, travelers should obtain a medical/health certificate from the City, or Municipal Health Office. Some local government Health Offices require a certification letter from the barangay stating the individual has stayed in their locality for at least 14 days to ascertain their quarantine status. In some cases, individuals may be asked to submit additional medical documentation, such as a chest X-ray. Check with your province, city, or municipality government website for more information on the Health Office in your area.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Kalibo International Airport to open on July 1 for commercial flights from Manila*

Mainly for returning OFW's and stranded individuals but the returning flights from Kalibo can carry anyone who has all their health certificates in order in case someone needs to get to Manila.

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/ser...commercial-flights-from-manila/story/?just_in


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*CAAP: 23 airports get LGU clearance to resume commercial flights*

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/mon...e-to-resume-commercial-flights/story/?just_in

Chart showing Airport status https://www.facebook.com/caaphilippines/photos/a.1024655484252954/3369026299815849/?type=3&theater


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Foreigner with long term Visa's now allowed in such as SRRV and 13a.

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...with-long-term-visas/story/?top_picks&order=1


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PAL reminds passengers of int'l, domestic travel requirements*

Flag carrier Philippine Airlines (PAL) on Saturday reminded domestic and international passengers about the latest travel requirements applicable to their respective destinations, as well as at their points of origin.

In a Facebook post, PAL listed the new travel regulations although it noted that changes may arise from time to time.

Below are the travel requirements that took effect recently:

Travel to Davao (Domestic Travel)

Passengers traveling to Davao City are required to submit a negative COVID-19 RT-PCT test result, issued within 48 hours from date of departure, before they could be allowed to board their flight bound for Davao.
This new requirement from the Davao City local government takes effect on July 20, 2020.

Travel to Duba (International flights from the Philippines)

Dubai authorities now require travelers to obtain a COVID-19 negative certificate (PCR test results) no more than 96 hours before departure.
Presenting the COVID negative certificate is a prerequisite for boarding a flight bound for Dubai. This new requirement is already in effect.
Travel to the Philippines (International flights from other countries)

Only the following are allowed to travel to the Philippines at present:

Filipino citizens, including their spouses and children who may be foreign citizens (If the foreign citizen spouse is traveling alone, proof of marriage must be presented)
Foreign diplomats and officials of international organizations accredited to the Philippines
Uniformed personnel for official business, especially those transporting medical supplies,
laboratory specimens, related to COVID-19, and other humanitarian assistance.
PAL noted that the Philippine government's rules are expected to be revised on August 1, 2020 to allow some foreign citizens to enter under certain conditions.

Likewise, the airline said the Philippine government is implementing mandatory quarantine and testing procedures for all arriving passengers, such as:

Upon arrival, all passengers will undergo a swab test (RT PCR COVID-19 test) to be performed by trained government personnel.
While awaiting test results, passengers must stay either in a government-designated mandatory quarantine facility or in an accredited quarantine hotel.
Payment for accommodation in a government-designated quarantine facility shall be shouldered by the traveler, except that the cost for Overseas Filipino workers (OFWs) shall be shouldered by the Overseas Workers Welfare Administration (for land-based OFWs) and by MARINA or the local manning agency (for sea-based OFWs).
Travelers whose test results are negative will be allowed to go home.
Travelers with positive test results will be transferred to a designated hospital for further medical management.
"For more details and information on these new requirements and related concerns, you may call the government's One Stop Shop hotline number +63 9161019964," PAL said.

The airline reminded international travelers to check the government website of their respective destination country, as well as their country of departure, for the latest updates.

"These governmental regulations may have an impact on the status of your flight or your acceptance for boarding," PAL said. —LBG, GMA News


https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/mon...l-domestic-travel-requirements/story/?just_in


----------

